

A simple solution, to a simple problem: 'Paste-bins'. - fbeans
http://blog.fbeans.of.je/your-own-paste-and-store-web-application/

======
jaachan
Looks like it does some weird things with unicode chars:
<http://p.fbeans.of.je/6ac08194>

No charset in the content type, that could be it.

Also, it's most useful if you can edit a pastebin to generate a new one, so
you can "collaborate"

------
fbeans
cheers jaachan, I have made the fix. The idea here, is that it's simple, it
has one single feature. The code is there, if anyone wants to use it, or add
to it, then I would encourage them to do so. However its so simple, that
there's almost no point.

At the end of the day, once you have created the file, you have to send it to
some one through some medium. You could probably collaborate through that
medium.

